# I-40 east from Flagstaff, AZ



## Shakou (May 10, 2010)

I'm posting this message here for my boyfriend who currently has no internet access where he is. He has been stuck on the I-40 east bound onramp in Flagstaff since yesterday evening, trying to get to the east coast. If anyone out there is either in the area and heading his way and would be willing to help him out a bit, please message me ASAP. Much thanks!


----------

